# Just finished up



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

heres a 30sq. job i just finished up.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm surprised that chimney corner is closed off, instead of open for better flow. Kinda like this.
I hate having to rely on the caulk, or even solder for that matter.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw that as well tinner! and was thinking the same, but apart from that looks a neat job(from someone who has never used shingles!)
cheers
Dave


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice and Straight... Is that a GAF Shingle ?


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

there is actually flashing but i covered it for looks. the corner lands right at the end of the valley so there is plenty of flow. and yes they are GAF Timberline 30yr. Williamsburg Slate.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Most roofers leave it uncovered for looks and practility. I've found too many of them leaking. You must have soldered it because caulk will let it leak when done that way. May take a year or two, but it will.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

What's with the 5th. shingle up in the last pic? Why does it have a diagonal cut? I meant to ask before, but forgot. '
Lines are nice and straight.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

i weaved the bottom four because of the flashing underneath so i could get a nail on it. the exposed part is covering the weathered copper so it is not nailed just caulked in place and nailed under the shingles on the other deck. i didn't have to put it on but it looks alot better. the picture above it of the old roof shows the flashing i covered. and the diaganal cut is the end of the valley.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

here is another picture of the roof. i did the garage roof as well.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

OK. A little tip. Cali cut valleys need that cut edge 2" minimum from the center of the valley.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm in PA and this is how everyone does it up here. Thanks though. I like getting tips regardless.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah. You know what they say about following the crowd. It's also noted in the instructions on the wrappers too. And many of the crowd don't know how to crop the shingle tops either. I repair both styles. More money for me.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

what do you mean "crop". I haven't heard that term before?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Term might be new, but the methology isn't. :laughing: Not many Yanks understand Reb talk, ya know.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

yea that second picture i've never seen that. why would you do that instead of cutting it the same angle as the face of the shingle?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

bonsellroofing said:


> yea that second picture i've never seen that. why would you do that instead of cutting it the same angle as the face of the shingle?


 You're kidding, right???


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

This is typical of an unclippped valley.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would you want that point to purposely catch water, dust, and other debris, and purposely direct them UNDER the shingles? You like to put all your bets on the underlay instead of the roof?


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

i wrap the shingle from one deck to the other. The other deck that runs on top those shingles i cut the valley. i strike a line down the valley and cut that angle. i cut the tops and face of the shingle to that angle. i don't do how that picture is and cut the tops straight and only angle the face. i cut the whole shingle at the angle.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Plan on doing some repair work. A few repairs on your own jobs will enlighten you. Those free trips don't pay any bills. :thumbdown:


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Not to mention burying that point in the crease of the valley like you're doing. 100% of the water crosses those tips. 3 layers of Grace won't help for too long, and the I&W will be the only thing holding some of the water out.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

i don't understand what the problem is on how i do my valleys. thats how everyone i've ever worked for does it and they never had any problems. The one guy has been doing that way for 20 years. Whats wrong with doing that way? i'll have to take a picture of it.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

2 examples of open valley. One wasn't clipped. They also caulked the edges. See the water tracks? THe burgundy line on the right is also a water trail.

The other is about 50 years old. No I&W. No Felt. Tops clipped. Sat under 20+ inches of snow several times, No leaks. Only 12" wide.

It's just roofing 101, and should have been the second lesson after nailing.


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

oh wow. yea thanks for showing me that. but why doesn't my way work? why does it make the water track back behind the shingle?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

bonsellroofing said:


> oh wow. yea thanks for showing me that. but why doesn't my way work? why does it make the water track back behind the shingle?


Think about it like this. 
The house is level. ( We always assume so.)
The fascia is too.
As is the first sheathing board.
We pop that first line about 6" up.( For the starter)
That line, if you titlted the roof deck vertical is level, so to speak.
And so on. Now, when you lay a shingles on any of those lines, then let water land on the deck, against them, the water doesn't go down the roof, it goes across the roof. ( The shingle on top pins the water to the deck)

That is basically why you are not supposed to channel the water under the shingles.


----------



## dennis (Dec 5, 2008)

> there is actually flashing but i covered it for looks.


You didn't by chance , nail through the flashing, did you? In the valley pocket?


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

oh no. thats why i weaved under the other shingles so i could get a nail on the deck out of the flashing.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Tinner, down here we call that cutting the tits.

On a landmark we run the mexican. Its quick and easy, it works, and I dont have to worry if everyone cut the tits. Maybe not 2" out of the valley but definately not in the middle.

Hear yall might get a blizzard tonight or tommorrow. Im supposed to go to my nieces up in Midlothian Saturday for Xmas party. They good about clearing the roads up there?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Pretty good, really.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

We may or may not get 20". Hard to say around here. They've called for a flurry, and we got 34". Called for 18", got a flurry.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

What's with your site. I was gonna call, so I looked at it. A humongous blank blue box just covers the screen and followed where I scrolled! WOW! I just closed that tab. :blink:

You getting rain yet?


----------



## dennis (Dec 5, 2008)

> oh no. thats why i weaved under the other shingles so i could get a nail on the deck out of the flashing.


Good thinking.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

the box is a commercial. You can click the arrow to play or close it by clicking the x in the bottom right coner.

We are still getting just rain right now. But the tidal flooding is starting to cause some road closures already


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

yea we have about 8-10 inches right now and its supposed to keep goin until 5-6am tomorrow.


----------



## NCroofer (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice job, good and straight, ridge is straight no bond lines disappearing under the cap(seen that alot) Only question what type of roofing is that? Do they not require ventilation for the warranty to be good?


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

i still give a warranty regardless just not as long of one. The house doesn't have any soffit for air to flow So the homeowner said not to worry about it.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

you should look into smart vent by DCI


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

that looks like a pretty slick product. How much does something like that cost?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

3.60/ft here in BC just for product


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

is it worth it?


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

the alternative is to notch the existing fascia between the rafters,add fir blocks at rafter tails,install venting between the fir blocks,then add and waterproof a new fascia--the smart vent is definitely a less expensive alternative


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

What it looks like


----------



## bonsellroofing (Dec 14, 2009)

what do you do about the drip edge?


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Drip edge goes under the smart vent.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

We had to go a few rows up because the wall went rite to roof deck,H/O didnt want holes in wall..


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh yea there worth it!


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

well smart


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

*Big shingle roof*

Here's a 2500 sq. metre roof we did recently.
Its a missionary training centre for the Mormons.
CertainTeed Landmark Premium shingles on 17mm CCA treated ply.
Colour is Granite.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice looking work!
Cheers
Dave:thumbup:


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm glad you like it. 6 1/2 weeks work to do this with the 2 of us, ply and shingles.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

tinner666 said:


> Term might be new, but the methology isn't. :laughing: Not many Yanks understand Reb talk, ya know.


We call that "dog ear." Not to be confused with "pig ear" (folding up a inside wall corner.) With flat tile and slate it needs to be done as well (but slate does it by it's self.) Anything stinking into valley (or continuous wall flashing)can back up water and run it sideways. I see battens do it on many repairs. Dimensional shingles have a lamented edge under them that can't be dog eared.

I like that color. It would work with my house. GAF does not sell it here.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a Colorcote steel roof on a garage that we just finished today. We will be doing the house as well sometime next year.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

round here we call it "cutting the tits" or "points", I have heard some northerners call it dog ears.


----------



## Dan Gravelle (Jan 7, 2011)

sorry but i noticed a few things i didnt like. first WHERES YOUR FLASHING.. and going on top of the old flashing with your shingles is asking for leaks. shingles are ok straight, but you have to remember that flashing man!


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

bonsellroofing said:


> what do you do about the drip edge?


The green metal is the eave flashing,the smart vent goes above it


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Dan Gravelle said:


> sorry but i noticed a few things i didnt like. first WHERES YOUR FLASHING.. and going on top of the old flashing with your shingles is asking for leaks. shingles are ok straight, but you have to remember that flashing man!


Alright lots of posts here now,good to quote one so we know who/what you are referring to ??


----------



## byoung (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice neat...good job. Looks about perfect.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Finished this one today. One of the more difficult sites I have worked on. Only access is a narrow flight of stairs up from the road, its built on the side of a extinct volcano. 
I'm glad it was a metal roof, anything else would have been a much bigger PITA to get up there!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice work. Our other Kiwi is a single ply guy.


----------



## QualityAtlantaRoofing (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey its nice that chinmeys are closed well.

_______________________________

contractor Los Angeles


----------

